# Digital HUD Install



## fuzzy audio (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey all. I'm new to the forums here, and new to Nissan. My friend is a Z enthusiast and has bit me with the Nissan bug, so I'm now looking for a 240sx, though it probably won't happen for another 6 months. Anyway, here is my deal, I was out at the junk yard the other day looking for some parts for my Accord and I ran across a 240sx with a Digital HUD. If i can get it for $10 or something, I figured I'd pick it up, but here is my main question.

Do you need anything special to hook up the digial HUD to a 240sx that uses the standard gauges?


----------



## .Whitey. (Apr 26, 2004)

Well im not 100% sure but ive been told u will need a new windsheild that has a small sticker between the glass that the HUD will display on. Dont quote me on this because this is just info a buddy of mine told me about when he attempted to do the same on his 240. He said it would cost between 200-300 canadian for this but once again dont quote me on that. :thumbup:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

why would you want to add HUD? most people complain about having problems with it.


----------



## fuzzy audio (Apr 26, 2004)

yeah i was reading that they are problems. I just saw it at the yard and i know i can get it for cheap so I thought, hey. It might be a good idea.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

yeah my cousin ownes a 240sx with the HUD and it goes hay wire sometimes lol and yes u need a new winshield cause with out it u wouldnt see the display lol


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> yeah my cousin ownes a 240sx with the HUD and it goes hay wire sometimes lol and yes u need a new winshield cause with out it u wouldnt see the display lol


Besides the display unit and windshield, you need the HUD control module, harness, and gauge cluster. They are cool to look at when they work correctly but expensive to fix and getting old. I would save your money for other things.

Troy


----------



## fuzzy audio (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks guys. i'll pass on it then.


----------



## jic240sx (Apr 14, 2008)

does any one know where i can get a hud winshield mine has a huge crack in it


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i don't think you need the actual HUD windshield, you should be able to get a strip of whatever they use to read the HUD for the windshield.


and please don't bump old threads.


----------



## silvia/ef8 (Mar 25, 2010)

dozes that 240 have the gauge cluster in it and is it a Dohc HUD gauge cluster. my Hud work's but gauge cluster is bad and my s13 was a sohc so i need a Dohc HUD gauge cluster so it will work with my sr20. gauge cluster in it is jdm now but i hate kph i need mph lol


----------



## sheenashirley (Mar 26, 2010)

*hiii*

I'm new to the forums here, and new to Nissan. My friend is a Z enthusiast and has bit me with the Nissan bug, so I'm now looking for a 240sx, though it probably won't happen for another 6 months. Anyway, here is my deal, I was out at the junk yard the other day looking for some parts for my Accord and I ran across a 240sx with a Digital HUD.

clogged drain Temecula


----------

